# Woher habt ihr eure Aufträge



## BennoM (17 November 2011)

Hallo,

kurz zu mir, ich bin selbstständig hauptsächlich im Bereich SPS-Programmierung (Siemens S7, Panasonic) und Visualisierung (WinCC, WinCC flex, Modicon).

Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen wie die anderen Selbstständigen/Freiberufler hier im Forum so neue Kunden/Aufträge gewinnen.
Momentan setzt sich mein Kundenstamm aus drei Hauptkunden (Projektgeschäft) und mehreren Service-Kunden (Betreuung von Fremdanlagen) zusammen.
Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich meinen Kundenstamm, hauptsächlich im Projektgeschäft, auf mehr Beine (Kunden) stellen möchte.

Zum Thema Neukundengewinnung habe ich schon einiges probiert: Werbeschreiben an potentielle Kunden, Anzeigen in Telefonbuch/ Gelben Seiten, ....

Mich würde eben interessieren wie ihr das so handhabt. 
Vielleicht plaudert ja jemand ein bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen , wenn die Frage zu indiskret ist bitte nicht gleich hauen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## tnt369 (17 November 2011)

hallo benny,
meine neukunden kommen auf empfehlung bestehender kunden.
werbung mach ich keine. die branche in der ich mich bewege ist einigermassen übersichtlich.
zumal ich schon über 20 jahre in der branche unterwegs bin. 
gruß
thomas


----------



## GLT (17 November 2011)

Empfehlung über Bestandskunden.
Manche suchen auch zur Einstellung - da kann man auch mal einen "Vorschlag" unterbreiten.

Kommt auch an, welchen Einzugsbereich man wählt bzw. wählen kann.

Ich versuche eher regional zu bleiben - da kann man kundenfreundliche Preise generieren (Anfahrtskosten gering) u. flexibler in der Zeitgestaltung agieren.


----------



## peter(R) (20 November 2011)

Auch bei mir.
Neukunden kommen auf Empfehlung von Altkunden. 
Bin jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren sebstständig und habe noch nie Werbung machen müssen.
Habe dabei im Laufe der Jahre sogar teilweise die Branche gewechselt.

peter(R)


----------



## Aiman (29 August 2022)

Jaaa aber was ist wenn man ganz neu ist und hat gar keine neue oder alte Kunde ?

wie soll man anfangen neue Aufträge zu haben, sogar am Anfang  nach Leistung bezahlen, also wenn meine Leistung ihnen gefällt dann bezahlen wenn nicht dann kein Problem will erstmal einfach anfangen wie die anderen am Anfang waren.

ich suche auch Aufträge will einfach selbständig und auf meine beine stehen 
LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

Schon mal aufs Datum geschaut?



Aiman schrieb:


> ich suche auch Aufträge will einfach selbständig und auf meine beine stehen


Wenn man selbstständig sein will, dann sollte man selbstständig auf potentielle Kunden zugehen und sein Portfolio anbieten.


Aiman schrieb:


> also wenn meine Leistung ihnen gefällt dann bezahlen wenn nicht dann kein Problem


Das bedeutet jeder Kunde darf sich selber raussuchen, ob er dich bezahlt??


----------



## Aiman (29 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das bedeutet jeder Kunde darf sich selber raussuchen, ob er dich bezahlt??


ich meinte, als Anfang für mich wäre es kein Problem für eines kleines Projekt mich bei den neuen Kunden vorzustellen und ihn zu überzeugen,
ich würde mich zuerst als Praktiker der einfach Praktikum bei dieser Kunde macht, natürlich erstmal wie gesagt bei kleine Projekte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

Aiman schrieb:


> ich würde mich zuerst als Praktiker der einfach Praktikum bei dieser Kunde macht, natürlich erstmal wie gesagt bei kleine Projekte.


Naja, aber wenn ich einen externen Dienstleister hole, dann soll der ja was auf dem Kasten haben, Erfahrung haben und selbstständig arbeiten können und nicht mal erst Praktikant sein...

Wie viel Jahre Berufserfahrung hast du denn?


----------



## Aiman (29 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn man selbstständig sein will, dann sollte man selbstständig auf potentielle Kunden zugehen und sein Portfolio anbieten.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie viel Jahre Berufserfahrung hast du denn?


ca. 6 Jahre


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

Und Sorry, aber wenn ich dann das hier lese, dann musst du ja Vollprofi sein ( oder bei wem hast du diesen Text kopiert )?


> PROJEKTMANAGEMENT
> - Projektabwicklung von der Konzeptphase bis zur Inbetriebnahme
> - Termin-, Kosten- und Qualitätsüberwachung
> - Prüfen von Lieferanten-Angeboten
> ...





Aiman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich im Moment Aufträge (Bundesweit)
> zur Aushilfe bei einem großen Projekt oder zur Allein-Betreuung eines kleineren Projektes.
> ...


----------



## Aiman (29 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und Sorry, aber wenn ich dann das hier lese, dann musst du ja Vollprofi sein ( oder bei wem hast du diesen Text kopiert )?


ich mache alles diese aufgaben seit 6 Jahren schon, von Programmieren bis zur Dokumentation
natürlich angestellt, aber ich versuche momentan auf meine beine zu stehen und alleine und selbständig zu sein
oder kann man nicht mit 6 Jahre Erfahrung ???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

Aiman schrieb:


> ich mache alles diese aufgaben seit 6 Jahren schon, von Programmieren bis zur Dokumentation
> natürlich angestellt, aber ich versuche momentan auf meine beine zu stehen und alleine und selbständig zu sein
> oder kann man nicht mit 6 Jahre Erfahrung ???


Wo ist das Problem, wenn du das schon seit 6 Jahren machst ( Programmierung + Projektmanagment ), dann wirst du ja wohl auch Kontakte zu potentiellen Kunden haben. Wenn du als selbstständiger irgendwo ankommst und sagst, du könntest ja erst mal ein Praktikum machen, was soll der von dir halten?


----------



## Aiman (29 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, wenn du das schon seit 6 Jahren machst ( Programmierung + Projektmanagment ), dann wirst du ja wohl auch Kontakte zu potentiellen Kunden haben. Wenn du als selbstständiger irgendwo ankommst und sagst, du könntest ja erst mal ein Praktikum machen, was soll der von dir halten?


hast du Recht in diesem Fall, aber wie gesagt, ich habe gesagt ich will noch anfangen ich war noch nie selbstständiger oder so, ich will aber den ersten schritt anfangen, und danke für deine Tipps


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

Wie gesagt, selbstständig kommt von *selbst* und *ständig* => nix Praktikum. Da hast du zu sagen wie es laufen soll.

Wenn du bei einem Kunden mit der von dir genannten Expertise aufläufst und vor dem ersten Einsatz nach einem Praktikum fragst, kommt sicher nicht gut an.

Wenn du Praktikas brauchst => Berufserfahrung fehlt oder halt einfach noch zu früh.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

Wenn man einen Selbstständigen zu sich holt, dann erwartet man doch das er konstruktive Vorschläge / ein passendes Angebot für eine gestellte Aufgabe abliefert. Aber nicht dass er erst mal ein Praktikum macht.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

Sorry,
ich kann da echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Laut deiner Expertise kannst du alles ... Vom Programmieren bis hin zum Projektmanagement.
Und dann willst du nur kleine Projekte abwickeln?
Also entweder du kannst was oder du kannst nix.
Zur Selbstständigket gehört auch zu wissen, was man kann und das auch entsprechend zu vermarkten.
Du willst / musst doch auch davon leben können.
Wenn eine Firma heute Projekte / Aufgaben vergibt, dann muss vertraglich geregelt sein, wie die Zusammenarbeit aussieht.
Wenn du das in Form eines "Praktikums" machen willst, dann ist das eine ganz andere Nummer als wenn du selbstständig ein Projekt abwickelst.
Solltest du eigentlich wissen, wenn du Projektmanagment machst.
Also vielleicht erstmal ein Seminar bei der IHK machen und mit nem Steuerberater reden.
So wirkt dein Anliegen eher abschreckend auf mögliche Auftraggeber hier.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So wirkt dein Anliegen eher abschreckend auf mögliche Auftraggeber hier.


Das meine ich aber eben auch. Jemand der mit sowas um sich wirft


> PROJEKTMANAGEMENT
> -* Projektabwicklung von der Konzeptphase bis zur Inbetriebnahme
> - Termin-, Kosten- und Qualitätsüberwachung
> - Prüfen von Lieferanten-Angeboten
> ...


und dann nach einem Praktikumsplatz fragt, die potentiellen Kunden lachen sich doch kaputt. Ich mutmaße mal, der Text ist von irgendjemand anderem kopiert und hat mit (seiner) Realität nichts zu tun.

Denn mit dieser Expertise sollten ausreichend Kontakte vorhanden sein.


----------



## erzteufele (29 August 2022)

🤭 bester "fun zum feierabend" Artikel in letzter Zeit


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 August 2022)

Ich arbeite fast zu 100% mit Vermittlern (Hays, SThree) und bin damit, bis auf zwei Ausnahmen, immer gut gefahren. Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass ein Teil des Stundensatzes bei denen landet, dafür bekommt man aber pünktlich und, zumindest bei mir, ohne Diskussionen sein Geld.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 August 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich arbeite fast zu 100% mit Vermittlern (Hays, SThree) und bin damit, bis auf zwei Ausnahme, immer gut gefahren. Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass ein Teil des Stundensatzes bei denen landet, dafür bekommt man aber pünktlich und, zumindest bei mir, ohne Diskussionen sein Geld.


Ich habe vor Jahren mal 2 Projekte mit Computer Futures abgewickelt. Hat super geklappt. Mein Problem ist das die meisten Projekte über mehrere Monate gehen. Und zur Zeit scheint es nicht viele Projekte zu geben. Die Vermittler melden sich fast nur mit Festeinstellungen.


----------



## NBerger (29 August 2022)

Da scheint jemand keinen Rat annehmen zu wollen...

https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/su...ierung-automatisierung-aufträge.108869/unread


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Da scheint jemand keinen Rat annehmen zu wollen...


Einen Großteil der Expertise hat er ja entfernt ( Original siehe #10 ). Aber trotzdem, bei dem was er geäußert hat bin ich doch eher skeptisch ( was ja nichts heißen muss ).


----------



## GLT (29 August 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Vermittler melden sich fast nur mit Festeinstellungen.


Viele Firmen suchen händeringend Fachkräfte um den Regelbetrieb sicherzustellen


----------



## escride1 (29 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> oder bei wem hast du diesen Text kopiert





> PROJEKTMANAGEMENT
> - Projektabwicklung von der Konzeptphase bis zur Inbetriebnahme
> - Termin-, Kosten- und Qualitätsüberwachung
> - Prüfen von Lieferanten-Angeboten
> ...








						LexCon GmbH | Leistungen
					






					lexcon-gmbh.de
				






> meine Aufgaben wären:
> - SPS-Programmierung
> - Prozessvisualisierung mit HMI (PC, Touch Panels)
> - Erstellung von detaillierten Programmbeschreibungen
> ...








						PROZESSAUTOMATISIERUNG | wlw.de
					

PROZESSAUTOMATISIERUNG von LexCon GmbH ✓ Jetzt Firma kontaktieren!




					www.wlw.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2022)

Sehr schlau von ihm 🙈🙉


----------

